

Ask HN: Does anyone else see a black band on top of the HN page ? - nns


======
senic
I suppose it's because of Doug Engelbart's death.

~~~
lmm
Urgh. Are we going to do this every time someone dies? HN already has a
tendency to get spammed up with fifty copies of approximately the same article
with the same comments when this happens, this is only going to make it worse.

~~~
shock
Why is the black bar bothering you so much?

~~~
lmm
Because I like the comfort of familiarity, and hate change or surprises? It's
a reasonably common personality trait among programmers (I can put a medical
label on it if you want). When I first saw it I spent a while trying to figure
out what was wrong with my browser.

Ultimately I don't see why that matters though; understanding why it's
bothering me isn't going to make it not bother me.

------
jaachan
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5986307](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5986307)

------
lujaw
yes, I do.. and the hacker news UI extension on the chrome is also different..

------
shklnrj
Yes I do. I am not sure why it is here though.

------
antonio-R
Yes. It mus be a new feature!

